# Trading time



## tech/a (22 June 2007)

Contrary to opinion this is a topic I have more questions on so have started a thread here.
Some questions perhaps to *Waves*

*Waves*



> The question is for how long?




Point (1)




> Of more importance is where do you originate the square or cycle??




Point (2) 




> but there are no set rules.




Point (3) 




> Then it will be necessary to calibrate the X and Y axis of the chart such that 1 unit of price will be equal to one unit of time.





Point 4
Yes Understand.

With regard to these point above.

*Point 3*
It makes sence to me that someone should or perhaps has come up with a set of rules for the use of time.
Like Elliott---for example Wave 3 cannot be the shortest wave.---
So a set of rules about the use of time.

*Point 4*

I see this somewhat like optimisation.
Optimisation (another topic) has its place in sigular charts in my view. It can be re set daily/weekly/hrly to be sure that the optimisation still fits the longterm price action.

Has anyone developed a software that can analyse singular charts to test time cycles against EVERY high and low significant or not---to determine the "harmonics" if you like of time in the price movement?
From this surely "Rules" could be developed.

You could then Daily/weekly/monthly/hrly---whatever check the "Harmonics" of time against the passing of both time and price.


----------



## wavepicker (22 June 2007)

*Re: Trading time.*



tech/a said:


> Contrary to opinion this is a topic I have more questions on so have started a thread here.
> Some questions perhaps to *Waves*
> 
> *Waves*
> ...





Hello tech,

not sure how to answer your questions, I am not a Gann practioner and I myself often ask the same questions. 


With regard to point 1, how long will a particular stock continue to vibrate into the future. I have no idea. But in my own cycles work, I look at extending or extrapolating current cycles no more than 1/2 to full span length of the cycle I am looking at into the future. any more than that, and the cycle may miss a beat or other cycles come into play.

With the Gann Time Factor, from what I have seen there are no set rules( but that does not mean they cannot be created) and this is still very much an art form IMO.

I suppose if you really wanted to know more then perhaps look at Mclarens Time factor DVD and take it form there.

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (22 June 2007)

Dont want to look into Mclaren,any more than the brief I did many years ago.

Not that his work is not worthy but that I dont want my thinking on the topic clouded with accepted principal and format.

I see Gann a lot like the application of a system on a stock or a portfolio.

Let me explain.
A System is a set of rules applied ridgidly to a set of stocks.
Some stocks will perform perfectly to the system rules,others fail and others just average.
A profitable system at the end of X period will have results which out perform on average and hence a positive expectancy.

With Gann or fib for that matter we apply the parameters on an instrument and the same thing happens as the system.

The point is that in BOTH cases we are applying rigid rules (Albeit many alternate rules in the case of Gann and also in a system--- from variables and conditions) to an instrument and expecting--hoping that they end up being spot!

Truth is that they
(1) Will
(2) Wont
(3) Sort of.

What I'm suggesting is finding the Harmony/Vibration/Rythm in each instrument so that it can be applied specific to that instrument.
Applying a Gann box to a stock is the same in each case,how it fills the box from a given high or low is infinite in possibility.
Mind you practitioners take intelligent guesses ("Likely pressure points").

But *maybe thats all thats needed *for time to be a valuable inclusion into a trading method.

As Moggie has suggested---Pattern---Time---Price.
Similar to Elliott.
A combination of confirming analysis.


----------

